# [Issue] Distorted / Crackling sound From Headphone While using mouse scroll



## Pleasant (Apr 2, 2012)

Suddenly my pc developed this issue the Distrorted sound / crackling sound comes from headphone or switching Browser Tabs 
if the music is being played the sound comes distorted dunno why this problem started i changed the mouse and USB Ports as well still same issue checked PROCESSOR usage it was under 30% and 33 to 40c in temperature 
Need Help


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Apr 4, 2012)

It's EMI from something and some such.  

It can be a real pain to isolate, and the cramped FP or rear I/O is by no means an EMI-free-zone.  Some people might recommend a ferrite bead (sometimes called an EMI suppression core), but not me.

Try another set of headphones first.  If they work, and you're really attached to your current headphones, then try the ferrite bead.  If it doesn't work then something on your mobo, probably an aging cap or (amusingly) choke, is generating a bit too much for your analog output and you need to switch to digital output or get another sound card.


----------

